# Suche Dj Software/ alternative zu Traktor DJ



## debalz (10. Juli 2011)

Moin!

gibts eigentlich eine gute kostenlose MP3-Mixing Software a la Traktor DJ? das ist mir für gelegentliches mixen zu teuer!
Habe iwie noch nichts gefunden - vielleicht gibts hier ja noch ein paar "Home-DJs" die etwas empfehlen können


----------



## Joey-rs (10. Juli 2011)

```

```
VIRTUAL DJ SOFTWARE - Download VirtualDJ Home FREE


----------



## debalz (10. Juli 2011)

Danke - 

bin gerade am ausprobieren, brauch wohl noch etwas Übung um richtig mixen zu können ..


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Juli 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> brauch wohl noch etwas Übung um richtig mixen zu können ..


 
Und nen gscheiten Midi Controller plus Soundkarte, wo dann meist auch Traktor LE dabei ist 
Ist aber nach wie vor nen großer unterschied zum mixen mit Plattenspielern oder Cd Decks.


----------



## debalz (10. Juli 2011)

Hab Mal bei nem Bekannten Traktor DJ ausprobiert und da gings fast auf Anhieb durch die Sync Funktion..


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Juli 2011)

Genau die sollte man nicht benuzten.... das macht doch alles kaputt. Also in dem sinne das man so nie lernt zu mixen, Beatmatching muss mit dem gehör gehen und nicht durch die Sync funktion.


----------



## debalz (10. Juli 2011)

Joa, habe früher selbst im Club aufgelegt und noch 2 Vestax PDT-5000 daheim aber die benutz ich sehr selten - will nur für mich ab und ann mal ein Mixtape von meinen MP3s machen - ohne Anspruch an handwerklich anspruchsvolle Technik und Eigenleistung


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Juli 2011)

Wie langweilig  

Naja ich find ohne gscheites equipment ist Traktor und co auch unbrauchbar, hab mir auch lezt erst Controller und co geholt für Traktor damit ich nicht immer schweres equipment rumschleppen muss wenn man mal auf ner party bisl mixen will, ich find halt diese ganzen DJ programme unbrauchbar ohne Controller und vorallem ohne gscheite Soundkarte.


----------



## debalz (10. Juli 2011)

Welchse Soundkarte empfiehlst du denn? Perspektivisch suche ich eine an die man einen Sampler anschließen kann...


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Juli 2011)

Ist halt ne preisfrage, als billigste Variante wohl ne Esi Maya44 für 99€, nach oben hin gibts keine grenzen z.b 
NATIVE INSTRUMENTS AUDIO KONTROL 1 für 200€ 

Schön ist halt das man bei solchen Soundkarten mit 2 Stereo eingängen nen Timecode System in verbindung mit Traktor 2 Pro verwenden kann ( upgrade von Traktor 2LE auf PRO ist sogar bisl billiger, Traktor 2LE ist z.b bei der Audio Kontrol dabei, bzw Traktor LE ( bassierend auf Traktor Pro ) mit kostenlosen upgrade auf Traktor 2LE ( bassierend auf Traktor 2 Pro )


----------



## pajacob85 (13. März 2012)

hallo an alle!

Ich kenne da ein super Vergleichsportal wo man super Dj Programme findet. 
hier habe ich es mir auch geholt 

DJ / Party Software

hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------

